
Schismtracker: an oldschool sample-based music composition tool - davvid
https://github.com/schismtracker/schismtracker
======
csbubbles
Could you please add screenshots? I myself was a huge fan of FastTracker and
Impulse Tracker back in the 90s, but I don't think people are going to
download this tool just out of curiosity without seeing pretty pictures of the
music app in advance.

PS I apologize if there were screenshots, but I just failed to find them.

